# Battery Problems Again



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been using Axiom by DT (yes I know it's no longer supported







) but this problem has persisted on every rom/kernel I've flashed since I bought my Nexus the week it launched. The Android OS is taking up about HALF of my total battery usage, and although this has been discussed already, I think it's a huge problem. Here are my screenshots from a normal days' usage (one 2 minute phone call, a couple searches, some offline Google Music use):

Does anyone know a fix for this?

*I'm also using the extended battery, radio is set to CDMA only, wifi off, and lowest brightness if that helps


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

What kernel are you using? I'm not positive but I think mine was fixed by using a different kernel.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is my about phone screen:


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I would try a different kernel... but that's me







Kernels are so easy to flash and are pretty small (quick to download), with no need to wipe anything. I personally use franco's kernel and find it to be the best on battery life for me. I also use GummyNex. I know Imoseyon also makes a great kernel. I haven't used Axiom 2.4 or the Apex kernel that comes with it, so I really can't comment on their stuff.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

I took a look at the "Axiom Refugee" thread and people seem adamant in their support of Codename, so I'm downloading and will give it a shot. Also heard good things about GummyNex, so that's on my list as well!

I used to flash loads of kernels/mods/roms almost daily with my OG Droid, but am trying to hold back a little with the GN


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

samurai26 said:


> I took a look at the "Axiom Refugee" thread and people seem adamant in their support of Codename, so I'm downloading and will give it a shot. Also heard good things about GummyNex, so that's on my list as well!
> 
> I used to flash loads of kernels/mods/roms almost daily with my OG Droid, but am trying to hold back a little with the GN


I hear ya... It's part of my New Years resolution to not flash roms daily


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Given that the phone was relatively unused ie you have barely any screen on time. Android OS would be using more. It handles all of the syncing and other OS related tasks. In short its supposed to be high. If you used it like with calls and text you would see more proportional screen and cell usage. For 9 hours of standby only using 50% of the 55% that's actually not all that bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Given that the phone was relatively unused ie you have barely any screen on time. Android OS would be using more. It handles all of the syncing and other OS related tasks. In short its supposed to be high. If you used it like with calls and text you would see more proportional screen and cell usage. For 9 hours of standby only using 50% of the 55% that's actually not all that bad
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well 45% after 9 hours of little to no use, is that considered normal? I thought I'd at least get more than that... But to be fair I was in a building with absolutely horrible reception, so I assume the phone was always searching for signal.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

you may have an app that is keeping the phone awake, can you goto battery info again and touch the "android OS" section, Post a SS of that?

after 9 hours of use i have 43% of my extended battery left
screen used 49%
screen on - 1h48m52s

android os used 27%
cpu total 1h7m8s
keep awake 3h59m4s


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Teksu said:


> you may have an app that is keeping the phone awake, can you goto battery info again and touch the "android OS" section, Post a SS of that?
> 
> after 9 hours of use i have 43% of my extended battery left
> screen used 49%
> ...


Here's the screenshot you requested (Keep in mind I've had the phone plugged in since I created the OP):


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

It's most likely trying to sync something. Whats using your data. Check under settings but remember nothing else is using battery ie screen

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> It's most likely trying to sync something. Whats using your data. Check under settings but remember nothing else is using battery ie screen
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


The only synced account on my phone is my Gmail account - under that it syncs my:

Browser
Calendar
Currents
Gmail
Google Photos
Music
Wallet

That's all that is syncing on my phone. As for data usage, the top six are:

Google Music (33.05mb)
TweetDeck (3.35mb)
Browser (2.49mb)
Market (1.71mb)
Google Services (0.92mb)
Android OS (0.89mb)


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

First if you don't have CPU spy get it can be useful to rule out kernel. Also better battery stats is useful also can show exactly which app or process is keeping your phone awake. I get generally excellent battery life on my normal usage so once you have those if there's any questions post a screen shot of the data you get from them and I'll try to help. Some have reported higher os percentages but with how little you were actually on it and how much it was awake I'd say that's not normal. Better battery stats can be found for free on xda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> First if you don't have CPU spy get it can be useful to rule out kernel. Also better battery stats is useful also can show exactly which app or process is keeping your phone awake. I get generally excellent battery life on my normal usage so once you have those if there's any questions post a screen shot of the data you get from them and I'll try to help. Some have reported higher os percentages but with how little you were actually on it and how much it was awake I'd say that's not normal. Better battery stats can be found for free on xda.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ok, yes I have used CPU Spy before, but never Better Battery Stats. I guess I will stick it out with this rom for at least another day in order to get some evidence about what has been wrecking havoc on my battery!

*Also, I assume flashing a kernel with a lowest setting of 180MHz would help, but I'm once again going to hold off on that for a little


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

samurai26 said:


> Ok, yes I have used CPU Spy before, but never Better Battery Stats. I guess I will stick it out with this rom for at least another day in order to get some evidence about what has been wrecking havoc on my battery!
> 
> *Also, I assume flashing a kernel with a lowest setting of 180MHz would help, but I'm once again going to hold off on that for a little


Better battery stats will give wake locks kernel wake locks and processes so basically you can more or less narrow it way down with just that info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> Better battery stats will give wake locks kernel wake locks and processes so basically you can more or less narrow it way down with just that info.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I downloaded Better Battery Stats and it's a bit confusing to me so far, I might need some help deciphering it as I go on. I mean I read the tutorial on the xda thread and everything, but I'm still trying to fully wrap my head around how it can help.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

This basically is gonna tell you what has run how many times its launched stuff like that.









This is going to show partial wake locks so if an app is acting up it will show abnormal high usage here.









This one will show kernel wake locks or basically if a part of the kernel is staying awake and not letting your phone get into deep sleep.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you, I'll see how I get on over the next week and I'll post here with any questions/comments/updates!


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I found the culprit here, I charged my phone to full battery, then started using it normally for an hour or two and discovered this:









Deep Sleep is never used!!!!!


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

By "using it normally" do you mean you were actually using it continuously for an hour or two? About how long was your phone sitting with screen off? If you let the phone sit unused for a while you should definitely see some deep sleep. If not, something (usually an app) is keeping phone from sleeping which would drain battery quickly. As others have suggested, use an app like Better Battery Stats or Spare Parts to see "partial wake locks".


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, have you rebooted the phone at all? Occasionally the OS or an app makes mistakes and keeps something running. A reboot is a good way to start testing these types of problems with a clean slate.

It has also been said (although I haven't personally experienced it), that the camera opens in background when phone boots. Some people (including a kernel dev) recommend you open and close camera app once after phone starts.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

samurai26 said:


> I think I found the culprit here, I charged my phone to full battery, then started using it normally for an hour or two and discovered this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That's not normal. Well unless you didn't put it down the entire time which in that case it would have at some point hit a higher slot then the 700

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

